# Teardrop guitar.



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Got this in the Okanagan a few days ago. It's branded Raven, Teisco/Kawai probably. Mid to late '60s I think. Everything seems original except the tuners. Trem bar is in the case. Sounded not too bad thru the amp I tried. We'll see what it's like when I get home.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Sexy!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

From what little I could dig up, it may be from the Matsumoku plant.

Here's a link, the guys post to look for are "hendrik" a bit down the page.

http://forum.westoneguitars.net/t543-yamato-guitars-also-made-at-the-matsumoku-plant

A lucite model on Youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCb1mvCTqg0

Cool guitar, something different.
Pawn shop find?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Electraglide: Dude, you get ALL the best stuff!!! Man, I am GREEEEEEEN with envy!

That model of guitar was made between 1967 and about 1971 and was badged as a 'Domino' in the USA, and many were badged as Ravens here in Canuckistan. I believe they were made at the Matsomuko guitar factory. That's where most of the Guyatone, Electra, Bruno, Conrad, Domino, Univox, Westbury, Skylark, Greco, Memphis, Vantage, Westminster, Cutler, Lyle, Fell, Arai (and Aria) and even some Washburns and Epiphones and plenty of other Japanese electric guitars from the mid-sixties were made. They have a great reputation as among the best manufacturing facilities in Japan at the time. They tended to use woods which at least two years drying time, stronger glues and longer clamp times. They were also known for using a 3 piece maple neck with the center section's grain oriented 90 degrees from the sides which made for a stronger neck than the competitors had. They also made a five-piece neck variation. 

The pick-ups are the same ones used on my Matsomuko-built Domino Californian and were made by Maxon. They are very good for that 'surf-guitar sound'.

Enjoy your EXTREMELY cool axe! If you ever want to sell....please let me know!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good info Alex!

Looks like you're working on your black belt in MIJ guitars. 8)

I've always had a thing for those old Vox teardrop and phantom guitars.

Looks like somebodies making them again...

http://www.phantomguitars.com/index.html


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Remember this guy and his Vox Teardrop?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, Vint-ax says Raven was a Matsomuko brand guitar. Search Teisco or Kawai teardrop guitar and there it is. http://www.therockandrollemporium.com/Teisco-Telestar-2P-Teardrop-Vintage-Guitar-p/i101.htm For a lot more than what I paid. Doesn't matter to me. The neck on this puppy is laminated same as the neck on my Framus. First MIJ guitar I've seen with that. And like most of my guitars its a pawn shop find. Same as the Orlando LP and the Realistic power speaker that are in the trunk of the car. Being that we're on the return side of our holidays there might be one or two more by the time we get home. When I restring it I'll pop the pick ups and see if they say anything. And yes Alex, when I get home I'll post more pics. As far as selling, me, sell a guitar; doesn't happen very often.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Big_Daddy said:


> Remember this guy and his Vox Teardrop?


The first and maybe only guy I associate that guitar with. 
I think that it's the Phantoms that I liked more though.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I own two of these both of which are basses, I had 3 but sold one. One is a Raven and the other is a Kawai both are 1967-68. The one I sold was a Tele-Star version. 
My understanding is that they were made by Kawai just after they bought Teisco. They imported them into North America under a host of different brand names. Kawai would made standard versions and place the importers brand name on the headstock. I've seen them with brand names of: Winston, Raven, Tele-Star, Kawai, Domino, Concerto and a few others that I can't think of at this moment.

A Tele-Star guitar version Model T2 sold earlier this week on Ebay for $395.00 US

Here's a recent photo of my two and a scan of my 1968 Tele-Star brochure.



















TD




Electraglide said:


> Got this in the Okanagan a few days ago. It's branded Raven, Teisco/Kawai probably. Mid to late '60s I think. Everything seems original except the tuners. Trem bar is in the case. Sounded not too bad thru the amp I tried. We'll see what it's like when I get home.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

There's an awful lot of misinformation about Japanese guitar production back in the late '60s during what was probably the biggest 'guitar boom' ever. The relationships between the guitar makers in Japan at the time and the build contracts from the numerous North-American companies makes for a very confusing story for sure! Although I haven't yet found a definitive answer to my many questions about the wonderful and oddball-bodied 'phantom', 'teardrop', 'violin', 'banjo', 'axe-head' and other unusually shaped Japanese guitars of the 1967 through 1971 period, it seems that most of these share similar characteristics. Teisco, Kawai, Arai and others seem to have contracted some parts, including body parts, necks and hardware from the same resources in many cases. So, where were the teardrops built? My guess is that the bodies and necks for these were all built at the Matsomuko factory and that those characteristic pick-ups came from Maxon. The final assembly may have taken place in more than one facility. The teardrop shape is rare, but I have seen both semi-hollow and solid-bodied teardrops, using either two, three or even four pick-ups and even without pick-ups, with at least two-different neck styles in 4 string bass, 6 string and 12 string versions. I have seen them badged as Domino, Tele-Star, Royalist, Raven, Winston, Pan, Kawai, Teisco and even Danelectro (and I'm sure there are lots more brands). The bodies are all very similar in size and shape and although the configurations vary quite a bit, I have a feeling they were almost all made at the same place around the same time (1967-1968). So, that's my take. If you have more definitive information from a reliable source, please by all means...share it. It would be nice to know the real answer.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice guitar! Here's my "no-name" teardrop guitar with all original components. 









I own, and have owned, quite a few Japanese guitars from the 60's and early 70's and have researched them quite a bit. I found this information a while ago and found it quite interesting when comparing the many names/brands associated with the many manufacturers. Of course there were so many different names used on these guitars that this list is nowhere near complete, but it may help to pinpoint certain characteristics and likenesses. 

http://www.geartalk.com/forums/guitars-general/992-lets-see-your-made-japan-guitars-2.html

Excerpt taken from The VintAxe Guitar Forum :: View topic - Major Japanese Guitar Manufacturers and their Brand Names


Fujigen Gakki:
Contract Manufacturing for: Antoria, Epiphone, Greco, Ibanez, Jason, Mann, Odessa, Orville by Gibson, Penco, Univox, Yamaha, Kent, Hohner
Sales Brands: Oakland, Beck Bridge, Goldentone Grant Isonez, P. visitors, Pearl, Polaris, Sakai, Ventura

Guyatone:
Exclusive: Capri, Crown, GUYATONE, Guya, Fandel, Imperial, Saturn
Contract Manufacturing for: Apollo, Audition, Decca, Domino, Futurama, Hondo, Kent, Kingston, Ibanez, Orpheum, Silvertone, Suzuki
Sales Brands: Barclay, Beltone, Broadway, Capri, Crestwood, Elko, Feather, G. Rossi, Howard, Hi-Lo, Ideal, Johnny Guitar, Kimberly, Lafayette, Lindell, Maier, Marco Polo, Marquis, Maximus, Melodies, Montclair, Omega, Orpheus, Prestige, Recco, Royalist, St George, Silhouette, Sorrento, Toledo, Vernon, Victoria, Zen-On, Zenta

Kasuga:
Exclusive: Kasuga, Tokai, Goban
Contract Manufacturing for: Burny, Conrad, Fernandes, Hondo
Sales Brands: Heerby, Ganson, Emperador, Madeira, Asco, Orville

Kawai/Teisco:
Exclusive: Del Rey, Kawai, Teisco, Teisco Del Rey
Contract Manufacturing for: Arbiter, Audition, Apollo, CBS, Decca, Imperial, Kay, Kent, Kingston, Ibanez (60's), Noble, Silvertone, Tele Star
Sales Brands: Arirang, Band Master, Barth, Daimaru, Devoc, Diasonic, Dispender, Duke, Heit Deluxe, Hi-Lo, Holiday, Jedson, Kimberly, Keefy, Lindell, Melody, MCM, Noble, Prestige, Philharmonic, Randall, Regina, Rexina, Sakai, Satellite, St Georges, Schaffer, Shadow, Sorrento, Sterling, Swinger, Tonemaster, Top Twenty, Winston, Zeus

Matsumoku:
Exclusive: Arai, Aria, Aria Diamond, Electra, Stewart, Tempo, Ventura, Westbury
Contract Manufacturing for: Columbus, Conrad, Domino, Epiphone, Greco, GUYATONE, Ibanez, Washburn (Wing-and Stage-series), Westone, Yamaha
Sales Brands: Arita, Barclay, Cimar, El Maya, Fell, Gallan, Gigan, Hi.Lo, Howard, Lindberg, Lyle, Luxor, Maxitone, Maya, Mayfair, Montclair, Pan, P. visitors, Raven, Sekova, Skylark, Univox , Vision, Volhox

Tombo:
Exclusive: Morris
Contract Manufacturing for: Norma
Marks Distribution: Angelica, Asama, Columbus, Condor, Duke, Horugel, Kinor, Montaya, Queen, Regina, Schaffer, Yamato

Terada
Contract Manufacturing for: Joo Dee, Morris, Gretch, Orville, Vesta Grapham and Fender Japan


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was offered this for dirt cheap this morning.


Plays nice, the pick ups are not that great but...

at this price... not even a Teardrop from the wallet !


----------

